# Hello from WV!



## davinwv (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello all:

My name is Davin Seamon. I am a hobbyist home recordist living in Bridgeport, WV. While I am relatively new to virtual instruments and home recording (since October, 2008), I have been a professional keyboardist for the past 20 years, and currently do a lot of overdubbing/tracking of piano, rhodes, wurly, hammond, and strings on other artists' projects in my home studio.

Even for my live gigs, I use all virtual instruments on my laptop with controllers (including the very cool Hamichord M-C3 as an organ controller for VB3). Once I played my first software piano library, I knew that I could never go back to hardware instruments!

I have been a member at the KVR Audio, Keyboard Corner, and PianoWorld forums for many years, but just found VI-C a few days ago, and was able to snag Broadway Lites for $199.00 as a result of the tip here!

I am very happy to find a more virtual instrument - centric forum, and I am learning a lot here.

My SoundCloud page is www.soundcloud.com/davin_seamon. Should anyone ever like me to track something, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Happy Holidays,
Davin


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome to VI, Davin. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## davinwv (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks so much! Happy Holidays!


----------

